# eros therapy?



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I came across a website that dealt with 'eros therapy' and I had never heard of this before. Basically it described a device that may be obtained through doctor's prescription and claims to be a somewhat cure for Female Sexual Disfunction. Rather than a 'rubbing' vibrator it is a sucking/vacuum device used on a woman's clitoris to encourage blood flow and lubrication.

Has anyone here experienced this device? If so does it work?


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought something similar. Total waste of money. As were all the lotions, gels, and cremes that were suppose to heighten genital feeling!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Something similar doesn't mean it's the same though. 
I guess it would be cheaper to let their partner suck on it but I'm guessing must women in that position are experiencing issues with various sex acts to begin with. 
I was reading somewhere (maybe here) that they prescribe it because most of the women are too shy to use a sex toy do they have to be told its a medical device. It gives her permission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Something similar doesn't mean it's the same though.
> I guess it would be cheaper to let their partner suck on it but I'm guessing must women in that position are experiencing issues with various sex acts to begin with.
> I was reading somewhere (maybe here) that they prescribe it because most of the women are too shy to use a sex toy do they have to be told its a medical device. It gives her permission.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The fact that a woman would be too shy to use a sex toy has more to do with her sexual dysfunction than any physiological problem.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. 

I suppose the lack of a lot of responses here might indicate that this is not widely prescribed or that there are few on this forum who feel this is a method that could aid their sexual intimacy.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes but you have to start somewhere I guess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

I have researched the "Eros-CTD" including reading the clinical studies, about the inventor and company that now markets the product. I have no connection with the company. Here are my thoughts:

The device is a battery operated vacuum pump with a small cup that fits over the clitoral area. The amount of suction as well as the duration can be controlled by the user. Like a lot of stuff, it might seem overpriced for what it is. However, selling medical devices is expensive and development is not cheap so I can understand the high price. We see the same issues in vacuum erection devices for men with erectile dysfunction. An inventive person can probably make their own device for about $50 but most folks will not pursue a do-it-yourself device for safety concerns. Health insurance sometimes pays for such devices with a doctor's prescription so that is a plus for some women.

The clinical studies from legitimate sources are very convincing. Unfortunately, the studies included very few women (12, 32 and 19). It also appears that there are no recent clinical studies (in the last 10 years) despite favorable outcomes. This does not mean the concept or product doesn't work - I just don't understand why there are not more current studies - that's a question for the company. Perhaps I will contact them...

From reading the studies and observing human nature, I think most women will not use the device regularly even though the results are impressive. I suppose this is just another of life's ironies. Perhaps the notion that daily "physical therapy" to improve sexual satisfaction is not acceptable in our culture. I also think there is significant stigma attached to the notion of applying suction to genitalia - probably considered by many to be a strange "fetish."

For what it is worth, I think the concept has merit. My guess is that good results can be achieved with 2 10 minute "therapy sessions" per day - so, we are talking about the same amount of time it takes to wash a face or brush the teeth, twice a day. And in all seriousness, by "therapy sessions" I don't mean masturbation or orgasms.

I hope more people post to this thread.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

I emailed the company - here is their response:

The device was developed to last a long time and much engineering and tooling was used to make the product so you are right, it was and is expensive to make. Right on insurance.

Clinical studies are extremely expensive and after the initial studies we haven’t completed any more. 

It is a therapy for women to increase blood flow to the genitalia. We recommend the amount of time and usage to help increase the results of blood flow. Many doctors agree the blood flow is critical to increase sexual response, orgasm, sensation, lubrication.

We recommend using the device more 3 to 4 times per week to a person’s comfort level.


----------



## erosctd (Jul 14, 2012)

My name is Erika and I work with the company that makes Eros Therapy, which is FDA-cleared to treat both arousal and orgasmic disorders. I noticed your post. If you would like to talk with our customer support team, we would be happy to help you with your questions. The phone number is 1-877-774-1442.


----------



## Mike_O (Aug 3, 2011)

Erika - thanks for posting here. I hope you get some inquiries.

I think there are a couple of misunderstandings about the eros-ctd:

1. It is a vibrator (which it is not) intended for stimulation. The eros-ctd is a vacuum pump.

2. That vacuum is applied for a long time and results in extreme swelling. If I understand correctly, vacuum is applied intermittently and does not result in swelling (edema).


----------

